# Free Cashback Site



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

http://www.wepromiseto.co.uk/

Been watching this for a while on Moneysavingforum and they seem to like it.

You get £17 cashback (paid into your bank acc) by just signing up to a free trial with ifilm dvd rental. Theres quite a bit on there!

Just signed up myself, thinking of getting an AMEX credit card and through here you get £45 back! 

This is the standard website http://www.wepromiseto.co.uk/

So far it looks pretty good (like quidco I guess).


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i got £60 from http://www.quidco.com/finance/credit-cards/ for Amex


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Quidco here to, Got £20 for taking out a £30 Green Flag rescue service and got £45 back on my car insurance


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Another for Quidco got £75.00 back from my car insurance :thumb:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Quidco for me too


----------



## Anto164 (Oct 11, 2008)

Yep quidco for me also!

I get most of my moneys from ebay and electrical websites, oh, and nikestore


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I have used

http://www.topcashback.co.uk/

Takes a while though.


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

I think i'll give one of these a try thanks.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

got £60 back on car insurance from quidco


----------



## Trig (Jun 9, 2008)

I have used quidco a bit for car/house insurance and hotels/holidays. Ive seen around £200 back in total.


----------

